# Western Unimount won't drop



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Have a Western Unimount plow, it will raise and go left and right but will not drop. Been told it might be the coil, could it be anything else?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Check the grille plugs, I had this problem on a Fisher a few weeks ago turned out that the controller plug was squished between the A frame and headgear. I relocted it and has been fine.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

The plow has been hard wired to the truck so I know the plug will never be an issue.

Just tried the controller of a guy I subcontract for and his worked just fine in my truck, had it narrowed down to a bad solenoid or the controller.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

pressedun;1250938 said:


> The plow has been hard wired to the truck so I know the plug will never be an issue.
> 
> Just tried the controller of a guy I subcontract for and his worked just fine in my truck, had it narrowed down to a bad solenoid or the controller.


The solenoid has no affect on it going down.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Everything I was told pointed to the S1 solenoid, the plug or the controller. I'll remember that in the future. I'm just in my first year of plowing so I don't know a ton but I'm learning.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

If you tried the controller and it worked, then it's the controller. Was it a joystick or a handheld?


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

got-h2o;1251290 said:


> If you tried the controller and it worked, then it's the controller. Was it a joystick or a handheld?


It was a joystick and I replaced it with a new handheld.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

'S1' would commonly be called the coil, and will effect going down (white wire if I remember correct). 'Solenoid' would be the one under the hood controlling the pump motor and does not effect going down. You are looking the right direction, if the 'new' controller worked then that would be my guess. You might also check the wiring at the controller connector and the 'coil'. Mine will not go down from time to time and it is the connector at the grill, usually when I try to get the connector behind the grill to keep rain/ice out of it. I give it a twist and the plow will function fine again.

Chad


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

cotter;1251388 said:


> 'S1' would commonly be called the coil, and will effect going down (white wire if I remember correct). 'Solenoid' would be the one under the hood controlling the pump motor and does not effect going down. You are looking the right direction, if the 'new' controller worked then that would be my guess. You might also check the wiring at the controller connector and the 'coil'. Mine will not go down from time to time and it is the connector at the grill, usually when I try to get the connector behind the grill to keep rain/ice out of it. I give it a twist and the plow will function fine again.
> 
> Chad


Thanks, I guess my terminology was incorrect and I'm certain its the controller. Doubt its been replaced as it looks pretty dirty and beat up.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I asked b/c the little pin switches in the joysticks hang up in time. If you take it and jiggle the stick up and down as hard as you can it will probably fix it. Do it hard enough where you think you'll break it off, no kidding. Up, down, up down as hard as you can. Chances are it will free up. At least this way you can sell it or keep it as a back up.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

got-h2o;1251494 said:


> I asked b/c the little pin switches in the joysticks hang up in time. If you take it and jiggle the stick up and down as hard as you can it will probably fix it. Do it hard enough where you think you'll break it off, no kidding. Up, down, up down as hard as you can. Chances are it will free up. At least this way you can sell it or keep it as a back up.


Sounds good, I'll give that a try and either keep it or sell it if I get it to work.


----------

